# Al, From San Val, prices



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Just looking at E-bay,
Some of these prices, seem cheap.

Is Al (San-Val) closing out his remaining stock?

Also shipping is FREE.

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-CANA...1c132fac2b

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-GREA...53e1ccd113

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-SANT...19bcf21834

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-TRAINS-R225...53e1b558c6

List of ALL inventory: http://shop.ebay.com/ana.kramer/m.h...ksid=p4340

Compare to St Aubin prices: http://www.staubinonline.com/store/...tives.html


P.S. Was San-Val selling his trains this cheap, at ANY of the shows?

Thanks Dave


Next question, ANY other dealers have BLOWOUT prices?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

How about $235 including tax for a $520 USA SD-70.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Al is no longer San Val just Evil Bay Al, And he does produce some good prices! If you don't see what you are looking for he can get you about anything just email him and ask!! Regal


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

He is not blowing out his final inventory. This stuff is new and he must have some kinda deal with USA to blow out there inventory. I bought a few items from him and they where all drop shipped from USA. Witch is good for us, but hurts all the other dealers who don't get those prices from USA. They can't compete with those prices.[/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

He had 3 or 4 booths at the BTS and was blowing out the USA stuff at fabulous prices.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's always nice to get a good deal every once in a while. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a great deal from Al at the BTS on a set of articulated stack cars and containers. I used a credit card and noticed when I looked on line at the billing that it showed Ro trains. So I think there was a direct connection to USA. He had a lot of USA inventory at the show. All his prices included sales tax. Al's booth was back to back with the USA display. Same thing last year.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dave H on 09 Jun 2010 11:07 PM 
Just looking at E-bay,
Some of these prices, seem cheap.

Also shipping is FREE.



Hi Dave,

Thanks for the heads up. I needed a GP with hook and loop couplers to use as a switcher.

Jerry


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Your welcome Jerry & everyone else. 

Thats what WE are ALL here for, to Help & have Fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave H on 10 Jun 2010 09:19 PM 
Your welcome Jerry & everyone else. 

Thats what WE are ALL here for, to Help & have Fun. Amen, Dave..... That's what MLS is for. Help out and have fun.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 09 Jun 2010 11:50 PM 
Al is no longer San Val just Evil Bay Al, And he does produce some good prices! If you don't see what you are looking for he can get you about anything just email him and ask!! Regal 

That's not quite true as Al still has a website and it's called San-Val....http://www.san-val.com/

Betwwen Al/San-Val & Trainworld prices, things are good









My how the mighty have fallen..Like Aubin's..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

True Chuck, but if you clik on any of the links all you get is the manufacturers website! He is primarily on Evil Bay, running out of his home! if you don't see what you want email him and he will get it for you at a reduced price. Forget what he told me but some % of Retail. Whatever its less than you would pay most places, and if you wait and watch on the Evil Bay he has better prices all the time!! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, just for grins, checked Robby's site *RLD Hobbies* he has some killer prices on SD70's, also GP38 or GP40 around $180, etc, and warns of a USAT price increase:

*http://rldhobbies.com/fallclearancesale.aspx* 


Looks like some great deals, USAT streamliners for $165, shoot, I paid more used on evilbay!

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Jun 2010 11:05 AM 
Hmm, just for grins, checked Robby's site *RLD Hobbies* he has some killer prices on SD70's, also GP38 or GP40 around $180, etc, and warns of a USAT price increase:

*http://rldhobbies.com/fallclearancesale.aspx* 


Looks like some great deals, USAT streamliners for $165, shoot, I paid more used on evilbay!

Regards, Greg 



I remembered a deal on my GP-40 that I got from RLD last year that included a free boxcar so I checked the Aristo site:

Aristo-Craft Trains May/June Special Sale! 
(Valid in North America Only)

BUY ANY LOCO WITH TWO OR MORE TRUCKS, 
GET A 40' CAR FREE!
(Shipping & Handling for fifth car = $10.00 U.S., $20.00 Canada)


That should make good deals even better.

Check with Aristo or the Aristo dealers to be sure what is or is not included (I did not read the fine print). 
Free shipping with Al for USAT (on eBay) or free boxcar with Aristo from RLD. Bargains galore!


Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JEEZE JERRY!!! That is bright! 

I nearly got a sunburn from all that orange, ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Jun 2010 03:45 PM 
JEEZE JERRY!!! That is bright! 

I nearly got a sunburn from all that orange, ha ha! 

Greg 

Hi Greg,

Yeah it was pretty bright wasn't it?









Just trying to help Robby out.









Actually I was busy so I just did a quick copy and paste to add a little icing to your cake.









Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny thing is when I called Ac about the free car they said shipping was $15 and not $10. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it is indeed help to everyone, both sides benefit... I just had to yank your chain, ha ha... 

Yeah, I paid $15 shipping for my free cars also. 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like a little KOOL AID to the glass


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 Jun 2010 04:22 PM 
Yes, it is indeed help to everyone, both sides benefit... I just had to yank your chain, ha ha... 

Yeah, I paid $15 shipping for my free cars also. 

Greg 

I have no idea about the shipping charge. They say Shipping & Handling for fifth car = $10.00 U.S.

I don't know what they mean about fifth car. It makes me wonder if this might be a left over typo from the previous promo.

The Insider just arrived in my email today and it says the same thing. I'd guess that there may be a correction soon.

I knew you were kidding but that sure was bright so I figured I might as well tone it down. At least I was still able to edit it.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll bet the shipping is wrong, because the description seems not to have been edited... but we shall see... the main part of the site says most shipping is $10, heavy items $20. 

Regards, Greg


----------

